# My 60G high - update Sep 13 - shutting down the tank



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

In a moment of boldness I've decided to finally start a tank journal on each of my tanks. If I have another moment of boldness later I'll add them to my signature. Not exactly the most spectacular tanks you'll have seen on here, and I don't expect anyone to fall off their chair or anything, but hey these are my tanks and you know what? I like them! 

So I'll start here with my 60G High. It's in prime space in our living room so I see it all the time. If I had to keep only one tank, this would be the one for sure.

First pic is when I first set it up some 14 months ago. My first tank after a 20 year leave of absence from the hobby. It was quite exciting. Bought the whole setup new from Roger's. Still cycling here in this pic. Low tech, double-bulb Hagen GLO T5HO fixture, XP3.










A few weeks later, cycled. Mostly livebearers (guppies & endlers) and 3 L066.










Six months and a black background later I decided to simplify the scape. Sold most of my livebearers (multiplied 10-fold by then) and bought lemon tetras and Bolivian rams. And added a UV filter.










From then the plants really filled it up. See? Even zucchini . By then I had switched to a 2075 too. And I had painted the back in black.










A few weeks ago I decided I would go with sand instead of gravel so I sold most of my plants. In the meantime I decided to urgently rescape my Vicenza (a story to be told in a different tank journal) so this one will have to wait. This is what it looks like at the moment. I switched to a single-bulb T5HO too.










Some pics of the fish currently in it:

Bolivian rams










Apisto Agassizi










Lemon tetras










Hatchet fish. Yes, the tank is completely covered, thanks to Charles for custom glass tops.










And no plecos any more at this point. I've decided to let the Bolivian rams rule the bottom of the tank for a while.

That's it for now. Thanks for looking. I'll update as changes take place.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. I love the branchy driftwood


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking tank !


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a very nice tank, especially in person. Glad you decided to go with the single T5HO as I think it'll make your life a lot easier.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. 

I just went and resized all the pics to the same size. The thread looks a lot more professional now.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful apisto.. Very nice tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice photography & tank for sure!

thanks for posting


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

wow lots of great changes. I like them all.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Great looking tanks Franck, you did a super job on the aquascaping. Oh by the way I managed to almost double hole size in the burrito cave I got from you with my dremal. Cheers Laurie :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments.

Laurie, great to hear that you managed to widen the hole in the cave. Let me know if your pleco(s) like it. They might be the only plecos in the world to use a burrito cave!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments.
> 
> Laurie, great to hear that you managed to widen the hole in the cave. Let me know if your pleco(s) like it. They might be the only plecos in the world to use a burrito cave!


Nope, in that group buy, I had several others work those burritos with dremels.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nope, in that group buy, I had several other work those burritos with dremels.


Really? Dang!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

looking real nice. loving the drift wood


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> looking real nice. loving the drift wood


Thanks! Yes, I can't imagine any of my tanks without a least some wood in them. Although I like the look of bamboo too actually. I might try that at some point.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Long time no update. Mostly because nothing much happened in this tank since the last post... until this week!

I got a dozen Amanos from Pat a couple of months ago. And just noticed this week that one of them is pregnant! A pregnant Amano is probably not all that exciting for all you shrimp keepers out there, but for me it's the first time, so it's pretty cool to watch! Here's a short video.



In other news, between the Amanos and the move to the single bulb T5HO, I'm happy to report that my algae problem is pretty much under control. This is my main tank and the one I enjoy it the most. If/when I downsize to one tank, this will be the one for sure.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

ew, i like the hatch fishs... but my tank is not completly covered... =_=


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> ew, i like the hatch fishs... but my tank is not completly covered... =_=


Thanks. Yes, they're quite a cool fish actually. Pretty neat to watch as a school.

The tank is nearly empty. Only the tetras and hatchets left. And no plants. It looks a lot bigger actually. I sometimes have second thoughts about shutting it down. It's in our living room and I see it all the time. I can see that I'll really miss it. 

My head says one thing and my heart says something else. My heart often wins these, but my head will win this one, I'm determined.


----------

